# Flower macros



## dpc (Apr 6, 2014)

Macro of daffodil


----------



## dpc (Apr 6, 2014)

Macro of daffodil 2


----------



## dpc (Apr 13, 2014)

Closeup of cala lily.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 25, 2014)

Not a macro but an orchid I shot today with the 300 II X1.4 III, 6D

Jack


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Not a macro but an orchid I shot today with the 300 II X1.4 III, 6D
> 
> Jack




Nice work. Like the colours.


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Not a macro but an orchid I shot today with the 300 II X1.4 III, 6D
> 
> Jack




Well done Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks guys. My wife kinda forced me into it! 

Going to try an Easter lilly next since it's nice and white.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

Detail of a tulip. I liked the colours.


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2014)

Lovely colors dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

Detail of cala lily.


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

Click said:


> Lovely colors dpc.




Thanks.


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

Cala lily again.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 26, 2014)

Lovely shots dpc. Makes me want to try harder. Too bad a little more depth of field wasn't attainable.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Lovely shots dpc. Makes me want to try harder. Too bad a little more depth of field wasn't attainable.
> 
> Jack




I did do some selective photo stacking using HeliconFocus with the daffodil pictures, but it was not my intention to produce an image with maximum depth of field. I often like to choose areas of sharpness and leave the rest unfocused to produce a more abstract effect. I'm not really happy with the orchid shot. The plant was located in a hotel lobby where the lighting wasn't the greatest and I didn't have a tripod (and I would have looked a bit odd if I had had one with me).


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

Daffodil


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

Daffodil


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2014)

dpc said:


> Daffodil



I really like this one. Nicely done dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Daffodil
> ...




Thanks


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

Petal detail


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

Petal detail 2


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

Detail of daffodil


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

Detail of daffodil


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

Detail of lily


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

Some kind of decorative grass


----------



## lion rock (Apr 26, 2014)

Some of my recent photos, 5D3/100L-IS_2.8 with Kenko 20mm extension tube.
Lady Slipper Orchids.
-r


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Some of my recent photos, 5D3/100L-IS_2.8 with Kenko 20mm extension tube.
> Lady Slipper Orchids.
> -r




Nice


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Some of my recent photos, 5D3/100L-IS_2.8 with Kenko 20mm extension tube.
> Lady Slipper Orchids.
> -r




Very nice series. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks dpc and Click! Appreciate your comments.
I have one more.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's one from two years ago when I was using a D5100 Nikon. A great starter camera but not in the league of my 6D. Still a shot I love.

Jack


----------



## nonac (Apr 27, 2014)

A Lantana flower head prior to opening. The entire head with all the buds as you see it in the picture has a diameter of 1/4 to 3/8 of an inch.


----------



## dpc (Apr 27, 2014)

Purple haze


----------



## cid (Apr 27, 2014)

very nice thread, if you allow I'll add some of my recent works

all are shot with 5D mk III and 100L


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice samples being posted. 

Since I'm very new to this I'm wondering what it takes to get spectacular shots. It seems to me that many flowers don't actually lend themselves to crisp lines or features such as one would get in shooting a bird, for example. A typical flower has considerable depth and may have a shift in coloration that is subtle. 

Of course, when we view the flower in real life we recognize its beauty but for me anyway, when I see the shot afterwards it usually doesn't seem to deliver that punch.

Any thoughts, or am I the problem?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 27, 2014)

BTW I know I could benefit from having the Canon 100 macro - quite a lens!

Jack


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> BTW I know I could benefit from having the Canon 100 macro - quite a lens!
> 
> Jack




Yes, the 100mm macro is very good. I'm attracted by the form and colour of flowers. Therefore, I tend to walk around them a lot or rotate the vase if I'm dealing with an arrangement, look at them from different angles and take lots of shots to see which ones produce a pleasing effect. Sometimes that means the whole flower but often it means a part of the flower, a line, a curve combined with attractive (to me anyway) coloration. You should use mirror lock-up, a remote shutter release and the self-timer function to prevent or minimize vibration and live view to frame your shots. I recommend you use manual focus, as well. To some extent what you get is a function of how much practice you get.


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

cid said:


> very nice thread, if you allow I'll add some of my recent works
> 
> all are shot with 5D mk III and 100L



Nice. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

dpc said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > BTW I know I could benefit from having the Canon 100 macro - quite a lens!
> ...



I should have added, of course, that a tripod is most useful.


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

Anthers


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

Tulip


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, here's the Easter lilly I promised. For what it's worth, this took a lot of fooling around! 

6D 300 II 6D 320th F10 ISO 800

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 28, 2014)

This one's more backlit.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well, here's the Easter lilly I promised. For what it's worth, this took a lot of fooling around!
> 
> 6D 300 II 6D 320th F10 ISO 800
> 
> Jack



Nice effect! Well done.


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

Tulip petal


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

Daffodil


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks dpc. My supper got cold while I played around - only so much time when the sun will cooperate!  My next flower shots will be when the outdoor varieties start to poke their heads up, a few weeks yet.

Jack


----------



## cid (Apr 28, 2014)

dpc said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > very nice thread, if you allow I'll add some of my recent works
> ...


----------



## cid (Apr 28, 2014)

dpc said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Indeed 100mm (in my case) L version is excellent lens. I use it mostly handheld Av, AI Servo mode with 3x3 AF points focussing or zone focussing


----------



## Jack56 (Apr 28, 2014)

A few shots myself. Hope you'll like them. All shot with the 100mm L.
Can you rate them from 1 to 5? First is the best. Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

Jack56 said:


> A few shots myself. Hope you'll like them. All shot with the 100mm L.
> Can you rate them from 1 to 5? First is the best. Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kairos (Apr 28, 2014)

Very nice pics guys...
here are some pics that I shot wit 60D and 100L,
really like this lens...


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2014)

kairos said:


> Very nice pics guys...
> here are some pics that I shot wit 60D and 100L,
> really like this lens...



Lovely shots kairos ...And welcome to CR


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

kairos said:


> Very nice pics guys...
> here are some pics that I shot wit 60D and 100L,
> really like this lens...




Beautiful work!


----------



## SwnSng (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## kairos (Apr 28, 2014)

dpc said:


> kairos said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice pics guys...
> ...



Thanks 



Click said:


> kairos said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice pics guys...
> ...



Thank you. Great knowledge here on forum and a lot of great shots


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

SwnSng said:


>




Very nice. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

Tulip


----------



## Jack56 (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice one! Love the deep colour.


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2014)

Jack56 said:


> Nice one! Love the deep colour.




Thanks.


----------



## smallfries (Apr 29, 2014)

Canon 1Dx, 100 mm F-2.8 IS


----------



## dpc (Apr 29, 2014)

smallfries said:


> Canon 1Dx, 100 mm F-2.8 IS




Nice. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## wsmith96 (Apr 29, 2014)

Indian paintbrush wildflowers. Shot using T1i and 60mm EFS macro. Let me know what you think


----------



## knkedlaya (Apr 29, 2014)

Lotus, 7D + 100 MM L f 2.8


----------



## knkedlaya (Apr 29, 2014)

Jasmin, 7D+100MM 2.8 L


----------



## eyeland (Apr 29, 2014)

Some really great shots here and there, nice work  
I am still saving for a dedicated macro lens so for now I am experimenting with the poor-mans macro options. I don't really like using tubes (it doesn't feel safe to me in conjunction with the weight/size of my zooms) and the close-up filters really do degrade quality profusely. Either way, here are a few experiments with a <5$ 10dioptre close-up filter from ebay. Got bored while having tea in the garden of my in-laws so its all handheld @70mm - (no stacking obviously).


----------



## eyeland (Apr 29, 2014)

Few more of the same


----------



## dpc (Apr 29, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> Indian paintbrush wildflowers. Shot using T1i and 60mm EFS macro. Let me know what you think




Hi! Very nice colours. I would try to concentrate my photo on one aspect of the scene rather than everything. For example, one particularly well formed flower or some aspect of a flower (i.e.: petal, anther, stem) that really seems to pop out at you. That way you have a more central 'theme' to grab the viewers attention.


----------



## dpc (Apr 29, 2014)

Lilies


----------



## Dukinald (May 5, 2014)

May Flowers !


----------



## gary samples (May 5, 2014)

1Dx
100mm 2.8 macro 
twin mt-24ex


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 5, 2014)

From last summer (no bees here yet this year). Not quite macro but it is a flower and a bee.

6D 300 X2 1600th F10 ISO 1600

Jack


----------



## Sporgon (May 8, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> From last summer (no bees here yet this year). Not quite macro but it is a flower and a bee.
> 
> 6D 300 X2 1600th F10 ISO 1600
> 
> Jack



Good shot Jack ! 

Here are some of mine shot on various lenses and camera bodies


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 8, 2014)

Thanks Sporgon. I think flowers are challenging to get that wow factor as opposed to birds. You do well.

Here's some more experimenting with light and flowers.

Jack


----------



## traingineer (May 10, 2014)

7D+105mm Macro.


----------



## dcm (May 10, 2014)

Tried my macro setup for hiking - handheld EOS M with (crfm1) 22mm + FOTGA 16mm extension tube at f/8 ISO 400 on sunny day, (crfm3,crfm4) EF-S 55-250 IS STM at 250mm + 500D closeup lens at f/11 ISO 200 on cloudy day. Resized 50%.


----------



## jrista (May 11, 2014)

Wow, this is a fantastic thread! Such amazing work, from everyone! 

I can't wait till the next round of flowers bloom in my yard. I haven't had any flower macro action for over eight months.


----------



## danski0224 (May 11, 2014)

Ooh, can I play too? Taken with a Canon 1D (original) and 100 L macro, all JPEG SOOC...


----------



## gnl.weirdness (May 14, 2014)

My first attempt at a flower macro, sucker is a bit smaller than a dime. 100mm 2.8l and 5dmkiii. 2 images stacked, need to work on micro focus pulling a bit more. You can see it's not entirely focused, but I am more than happy with the results :: )


----------



## gary samples (May 16, 2014)

1Dx 
100mm f/13


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2014)

Lily


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2014)

Water droplets on leaves


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2014)

This may be taking minimalism too far, but I like orange.


----------



## cid (Jun 8, 2014)

dpc said:


> Lily


this one is really awesome


----------



## parsek (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Everyone! 

My first post after lurking here for a long while. Here is my latest "flower" macro. Nothing but shed petals though, I hope it qualifies. Extension tube EF12 II on 135L.


----------



## Badger (Jun 8, 2014)

So, not a macro, but I'm getting the itch! The 100L is on my list. DPC, nice job! I do have a couple of questions. I'm embarrassed that I don't know this, but, what is the purpose of an extension tube? If you already have a macro lens, would you still use one? DPC, what aperture range do you use for your pictures? Also, using mirror lock up, tripod, and timer, what shutter speed? Does it still need to be super fast? 
Great shots everyone!


----------



## Badger (Jun 8, 2014)

I think its time to bite the bullet and get a Macro lens!


----------



## nda (Jun 8, 2014)

Great thread, some wonderful pics, too many to mention 

6d 100l Rose


----------



## knkedlaya (Jun 8, 2014)

Anther and filaments of Gulmohar flower
100mm L f2.8 + 25 mm extension tube


----------



## cid (Jun 8, 2014)

one of mine, shot today with 100L and 5DmkIII, hoya polarizer
cropped a little bit, added vigneting and corrected white balance





on 500px


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2014)

Badger said:


> So, not a macro, but I'm getting the itch! The 100L is on my list. DPC, nice job! I do have a couple of questions. I'm embarrassed that I don't know this, but, what is the purpose of an extension tube? If you already have a macro lens, would you still use one? DPC, what aperture range do you use for your pictures? Also, using mirror lock up, tripod, and timer, what shutter speed? Does it still need to be super fast?
> Great shots everyone!



1. Nice picture, Badger.
2. An extension tube attaches between the camera body and a lens, moving the lens farther from the sensor. This causes the lens to focus closer, thus increasing the magnification. You can turn an non-macro lens into a close focusing lens by doing this (doesn't work as well with telephoto lenses). This is a much cheaper alternative to buying a macro lens. The advantage of a macro lens, other than the obvious one of permitting close focusing, is that it can be used for other purposes. For example, the Canon 100mm macro (either the L or non-L) can be used as a good portrait lens or for any other purpose its focal length permits. You can't use a lens with extension tubes attached for anything but macro photography. There are some good videos and other things about using extension tubes on the internet. Check them out.
3. You could attach extension tubes to a macro lens but I doubt many people do.
4. I usually use a wide aperture (i.e: f/2.8) but that's because I tend to favour a really narrow depth of field. I like more abstract looking macro pictures. It's just a preference of mine.
5. The shutter speed depends on the available light. The less light, the longer the shutter needs to stay open to give a properly exposed picture. Your camera's metering system will help you with that.
6. I find it best to use Live View (the ability to magnify in Live View is really helpful in refining focus) and manual focusing when I'm taking macro photographs.


----------



## Badger (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks DPC, 
I learn something new from this site all the time. Really appreciated your taking the time


----------



## K-amps (Jun 9, 2014)

My humble efforts....

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157634952842421/


----------



## cid (Jun 9, 2014)

K-amps said:


> My humble efforts....
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157634952842421/



there are some great shots, very well done


----------



## Deva (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm afraid I don't know what sort of flower it is, but I'm always struck by how it has silver buds in the centre...


----------



## auditom (Jun 9, 2014)

1DS MIII and Canon FD 85mm 1.2 with EF 12 II Extension Tube @ f 1.4! Never regret the conversion of this lens to the EOS lensmount  It got the bokeh that has to be beaten by any other lenses.


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2014)

K-amps said:


> My humble efforts....
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157634952842421/




Really nice work!


----------



## auditom (Jun 12, 2014)

Iris taken with 1Ds III and EF50mm f/2.5 Compact Macro and Speedlight 580EXII fill flash.


----------



## essenceyvette (Jun 14, 2014)

IMG_9761 by Essence.Davis2011, on Flickr
This is a cheap macro screw-on I got from eBay; I work with the cash I have lol


----------



## dpc (Jun 14, 2014)

Sort of a macro


----------



## dhr90 (Jun 17, 2014)

I want to get some extension tubes. Shot on 7D with 24-105. 

Didn't really want such a heavy vignette, but there was an ugly violet flower in one corner and this was really the only way of removing it, but it does seem to work fairly well in my opinion, hope it does to others too!



Untitled by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jun 20, 2014)

A friend gave us a cactus plant earlier this month. It flowered a couple of days ago. I shot it with a 100mm f/2.8 L.
Our madagascar jasmine <em>(Stephanotis floribunda)</em> flowered profusely this year! and it rained the night before I shot these still with droplets on the blooms. These blooms have a beautiful scent, lovely!
Enjoy.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2014)

Detail of petals


----------



## dpc (Jun 26, 2014)

Calla lily


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm not a fan of the colour red, but this flower rather appealed to me nonetheless.


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2014)

Flower 1; Flower 2


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2014)

Flower 3


----------



## jrista (Jul 7, 2014)

DPC, you really have an eye for this stuff! Amazing images!


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2014)

jrista said:


> DPC, you really have an eye for this stuff! Amazing images!




Thanks!


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 8, 2014)

Backlit Purple


----------



## dpc (Jul 8, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> Backlit Purple




Beautiful colours


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Jul 8, 2014)

Lots of great ones in here!

My humble submission:


Moss in the Springtime by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



  by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr




IMG_3828 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



Autumn Leaves by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



IMG_7504 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


IMG_7480 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## Menace (Jul 9, 2014)

Lily

5DIII, 100 2.8, 6 shot stacked image.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 9, 2014)

Menace,
I like! Very nice.
-r


----------



## Menace (Jul 9, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Menace,
> I like! Very nice.
> -r



Thank you lion rock


----------



## dpc (Jul 9, 2014)

Menace said:


> Lily
> 
> 5DIII, 100 2.8, 6 shot stacked image.




Nice job!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 9, 2014)

6D + Sigma 180mm f/2.8. Blossom is 7mm across.


----------



## dpc (Jul 9, 2014)

Not exactly a macro, perhaps, but...


----------



## dpc (Jul 9, 2014)

Orange is my favourite colour; well, maybe green…it's a tie, I guess.


----------



## Menace (Jul 9, 2014)

dpc said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Lily
> ...



Thanks dpc.


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 9, 2014)

chrysoberyl said:


> 6D + Sigma 180mm f/2.8. Blossom is 7mm across.



I've always liked those.


----------



## chauncey (Jul 9, 2014)

Macro does tend to keep me off the streets and outa the bars. ;D


----------



## dpc (Jul 9, 2014)

chauncey said:


> Macro does tend to keep me off the streets and outa the bars. ;D




Nice work, indeed! There's nothing wrong with a bar night every now and then.


----------



## SwnSng (Jul 10, 2014)

Mellow Yellow by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## SwnSng (Jul 10, 2014)

The Caverns of Time by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## SwnSng (Jul 10, 2014)

It&#x27;s Mean, it&#x27;s Green and fuzzy too. by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## SwnSng (Jul 10, 2014)

Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## SwnSng (Jul 10, 2014)

Moonlight Sonata by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jul 10, 2014)

SwnSng said:


> Mellow Yellow by Boys and Bees, on Flickr




Nice pictures. I especially like the second one.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 10, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > 6D + Sigma 180mm f/2.8. Blossom is 7mm across.
> ...



Why, thank you! Your shot is certainly a pleasure to see. What is your favorite genus?


----------



## zim (Jul 10, 2014)

Albert Einstein


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 10, 2014)

zim said:


> Albert Einstein



HA HA - is there a species to go with that genus?

But you are off topic...macro shots instead, please, preferably wild orchids.


----------



## zim (Jul 10, 2014)

chrysoberyl said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Albert Einstein
> ...



True, sorry couldn't resist, actually I'm lovin these posts, drippingly beautiful photographs

Regards


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 10, 2014)

chrysoberyl said:


> Why, thank you! Your shot is certainly a pleasure to see. What is your favorite genus?



I'm not a gardener or botanist- just like to take pictures.

I suppose that knowing what they are could help sometimes


----------



## jrista (Jul 21, 2014)

Haven't done any macro in a LONG time. Been trying it a bit again recently. Got these shots today:


----------



## dpc (Jul 30, 2014)

This isn't really a macro shot but I wasn't sure where else to fit it and since I started the thread I thought I'd give myself some leeway. It is a free lensing photo taken with a 7D and an old Canon FD 50mm 1:1.8 lens from an AE-1 that I have kicking around. It's been heavily processed using Lightroom and Snapseed. I posted it previously in the technique thread but have reprocessed it. It's just an experiment from a boring day.


----------



## dpc (Jul 30, 2014)

jrista said:


> Haven't done any macro in a LONG time. Been trying it a bit again recently. Got these shots today:




Nice. I especially like the second from last photo.


----------



## Mr Bean (Aug 6, 2014)

Tall Sundew, after rain.
5D3 with 100mm L IS. Backlit with a morning sun, front lit with the MT-24EX Macro Flash.


----------



## sanjosedave (Aug 8, 2014)

6D with 100mm 2.8 L, ISO 400, very light touch in LR


----------



## sanjosedave (Aug 8, 2014)

6D, 100mm, ISO 400, just a touch of LR...San Jose Municipal Rose Garden


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 16, 2014)

A couple of Spider Orchids, which are out at the moment. Native to the area, some of these are quite rare, due to habitat changes and land clearing, unfortunately.

5D3 with 100mm L IS macro + MT-24EX Macro Flash.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 16, 2014)

Backlit rose petals.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 16, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> A couple of Spider Orchids, which are out at the moment. Native to the area, some of these are quite rare, due to habitat changes and land clearing, unfortunately.
> 
> 5D3 with 100mm L IS macro + MT-24EX Macro Flash.



Beautiful orchids!
May I ask where these come from?
-r


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 16, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of Spider Orchids, which are out at the moment. Native to the area, some of these are quite rare, due to habitat changes and land clearing, unfortunately.
> ...


Thanks Lionrock. They are found in southern parts of Australia. I live about an hours drive NE of Melbourne, and my property backs onto a reserve of around 30 acres, which has these orchids. There's roughly 50+ types of orchids, green hoods, sun orchids, wax lips, etc in the reserve, but usually in small groups. The two above were in a group of 10-12 in the space of a small room, if that helps. At the moment, I'm trying to track down a Bearded Orchid, which appears as a single plant, in the space of an acre or so (well, there's usually about 5-6 in that area). Not easy to find, but fun when you do


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 17, 2014)

Wax Lip orchid.
Note: the colours look a little bright after uploading the files (saved to a Google site).


----------



## lion rock (Sep 17, 2014)

> Thanks Lionrock. They are found in southern parts of Australia. I live about an hours drive NE of Melbourne, and my property backs onto a reserve of around 30 acres, which has these orchids. There's roughly 50+ types of orchids, green hoods, sun orchids, wax lips, etc in the reserve, but usually in small groups. The two above were in a group of 10-12 in the space of a small room, if that helps. At the moment, I'm trying to track down a Bearded Orchid, which appears as a single plant, in the space of an acre or so (well, there's usually about 5-6 in that area). Not easy to find, but fun when you do



Mr Bean,
Australia is unique that most of its flora and fauna are indigenous. It is also rare that its plants are sold overseas. Please post more of your orchids here.
Habitat for these precious plants are getting smaller, hope you can keep your part of the habitat pristine.
I return a pic with one of ours, though purchased.
-r


----------



## angaras (Sep 17, 2014)

Kawazuzakura


----------



## Cinto (Sep 17, 2014)

It's a scan with a Canon 8800F scanner. Scanned twice and overlayed, once in flatbed mode then in transperancy mode.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 17, 2014)

lion rock said:


> > Thanks Lionrock. They are found in southern parts of Australia. I live about an hours drive NE of Melbourne, and my property backs onto a reserve of around 30 acres, which has these orchids. There's roughly 50+ types of orchids, green hoods, sun orchids, wax lips, etc in the reserve, but usually in small groups. The two above were in a group of 10-12 in the space of a small room, if that helps. At the moment, I'm trying to track down a Bearded Orchid, which appears as a single plant, in the space of an acre or so (well, there's usually about 5-6 in that area). Not easy to find, but fun when you do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic Lionrock. I'd never really been into orchids until I moved out here 8-9 years ago. Then I started noticing these little things and armed with a camera, well, it became a challenge to not only photograph them but to know them. The 2 really rare ones out this way are the Rosella Spider Orchid (only a handful of plants left) and the St Andrews Spider Orchid (around 100-200 plants left). Up until 5 years ago, people kept building houses on land where these things are and wiping them out. Sometimes I have to wonder what goes though the mind of people :-\


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 17, 2014)

Cinto said:


> It's a scan with a Canon 8800F scanner. Scanned twice and overlayed, once in flatbed mode then in transperancy mode.


That's really well done Cinto. I like the use of a flatbed scanner. Very creative


----------



## e-d0uble (Sep 17, 2014)

digitalis purpurea


----------



## Cinto (Sep 18, 2014)

I got inspired to do another tonight. Cheers.(Canon 8800F scanner)
P.S. Thanks Mr Bean.


----------



## Northbird (Sep 18, 2014)

Lilac Water Droplet by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Cinto (Sep 18, 2014)

1 more


----------



## Mr Bean (Oct 4, 2014)

Musky Caladenia. Starting to make an appearance around my place. And yes, they do have a musky smell


----------



## Mr Bean (Oct 4, 2014)

Northbird said:


> Lilac Water Droplet by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


Very nice Northbird. I find macro work in (or after) rain to be most rewarding. The drops can add such an extra dimension to the images.


----------



## Mr Bean (Oct 4, 2014)

Cinto said:


> 1 more


Beaut B/W Cinto. I love a good B/W image


----------



## auditom (Oct 4, 2014)

Canon 1DSIII with EF 135mm L + TC1.4 III @ f 4.5


----------



## lion rock (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr Bean,
Another wonderful orchid. Really like it.
Keep the pix coming!
-r


----------



## Mr Bean (Oct 11, 2014)

Bearded Orchid. A rare one to find. I spent weeks trying to find this one. Then, today while taking a group of people on a wildflower photography workshop, someone casually points out the orchid. Doh, I'd been walking past it for days


----------



## lion rock (Oct 11, 2014)

Mr Bean,
Holy Cow! What a unique orchid. Envious, indeed!
Keep showing.
Thanks.
-r




Mr Bean said:


> Bearded Orchid. A rare one to find. I spent weeks trying to find this one. Then, today while taking a group of people on a wildflower photography workshop, someone casually points out the orchid. Doh, I'd been walking past it for days
> 
> [img width=700


----------



## Mr Bean (Oct 18, 2014)

Musky Caladenia, with dew. Twin flower heads, which happen on occasion.


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2015)

The softness is intentional. I like the dreamy effect.


----------



## rpt (Jan 3, 2015)

dpc said:


> The softness is intentional. I like the dreamy effect.


I love it. May be move the flower a bit to the right...


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 3, 2015)

Not a macro, but I also like dreamy and soft


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2015)

Readjusted a bit and reposted. I like the other one the way it is.


----------



## rpt (Jan 3, 2015)

dpc said:


> Readjusted a bit and reposted. I like the other one the way it is.


Yes, I like that image better too. The negative space and the contrast on that image does make it better. I thought you had cropped that image and so I thought that you could move the crop rectangle a bit.


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2015)

I like the bright colours on a dreary, cold and white winter's day.


----------



## dpc (Jan 12, 2015)

Tulip petals


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2015)

Poinsettia


----------



## slclick (Feb 14, 2015)

Valentine's Day Orchid


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 18, 2015)

Ophrys apifera

Canon 7D + 100 2,8 macro L


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 18, 2015)

Ophrys apifera

Canon 7D + 100 2,8 macro L


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 18, 2015)

Orchis piramidalys
canon 7D + 100 macro 2,8 L


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 18, 2015)

The red carpet


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 18, 2015)

Spring rain


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 18, 2015)

Himantoglossum hircinum


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 18, 2015)

Me...and Primula scotica on Orkney island, with my EOS1 + 50mm 2.5 macro (scanned slide Fuji Velvia50)


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## rpt (Mar 19, 2015)

GP.Masserano, verysimplejason, lovely pictures!


----------



## SwnSng (Mar 19, 2015)

Catch A Fire by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## kirispupis (Mar 19, 2015)

Crocus in infrared. 5D3 + 100 macro.



Crocus in Infrared by CalevPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 20, 2015)

rpt said:


> GP.Masserano, verysimplejason, lovely pictures!



Dear RPT 
thank you very much. 
In the last three years I have dedicated to the study of *italian wild orchids* and i "fell in love" with this fantastic world. 
I used the 50 macro 2.5 , 100macro USM (first type) and the last 100mm macro2.8L IS (Never used the tripod, because it is almost always impossible to place it correctly!)


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2015)

Very nice series. I especially like your last picture. Well done GP.Masserano.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 20, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series. I especially like your last picture. Well done GP.Masserano.



Thanks!
The CANON 100 mm 2,8 IS macro L is a razor: you may even see the thin silk thread produced by "spider-crab"...
We must also consider that one flower of Himantoglossum hircinum is large more or less than 6-7 millimeters ...


----------



## chauncey (Mar 20, 2015)

Tulip on it's last legs


----------



## SwnSng (Apr 3, 2015)

Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2015)

Lovely. Nicely done SwnSng.


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2015)

Daffodils


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2015)

Abstract macros of tulip leaves


----------



## lion rock (Apr 7, 2015)

GP.,
Absolutely gorgeous! Beautiful.
-r



Thanks!
The CANON 100 mm 2,8 IS macro L is a razor: you may even see the thin silk thread produced by "spider-crab"...
We must also consider that one flower of Himantoglossum hircinum is large more or less than 6-7 millimeters ...
[/quote]


----------



## bigdaddy (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello all, 

taken with a MC Takumar 85mm 1.9 with extension tubes @2.0


----------



## bigdaddy (Apr 10, 2015)

DPC, 

Like the Daffodils. Tried some to do something similar last weekend, but without a dedicated macro lens, it is more miss than hit. 

Bigdaddy


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2015)

bigdaddy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> taken with a MC Takumar 85mm 1.9 with extension tubes @2.0




Very nice picture, bigdaddy.


----------



## bigdaddy (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you Click. 



Click said:


> Very nice picture, bigdaddy.


----------



## Camera nut (Apr 10, 2015)

Wet flower


----------



## spandau (Apr 11, 2015)

Drops on Petunias.


----------



## spandau (Apr 11, 2015)

White Rose.


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2015)

spandau said:


> White Rose.




Very nice!


----------



## Dr.D (Apr 11, 2015)

A few of my favorites Shot with 100L macro


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2015)

spandau said:


> White Rose.



Lovely.


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2015)

Dr.D said:


> A few of my favorites Shot with 100L macro




Very nice series, Dr.D.


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2015)

White petals


----------



## kphoto99 (Apr 22, 2015)

Pussy willow macro. All constructive criticism welcomed.


----------



## drjlo (Apr 22, 2015)

DSC09488 by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2015)




----------



## slclick (May 9, 2015)

spandau said:


> White Rose.




gorgeous!


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2015)




----------



## EHBoe (May 10, 2015)

There is some really gorgeous stuff on this thread! Here are a few I did last summer with the MP-E 65mm, I think it was at 3x magnification.


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2015)




----------



## dpc (May 10, 2015)

EHBoe said:


> There is some really gorgeous stuff on this thread! Here are a few I did last summer with the MP-E 65mm, I think it was at 3x magnification.
> [/quote
> 
> 
> Nice!


----------



## K-amps (May 11, 2015)

Hibiscus, flowers for a day then Dies... the details this simple flower has are intriguing. 

100mm L Stack of 14 Images each shot at F5.6 with 72mm extension tubes. Used magic lantern to kick off the focus stack.


----------



## K-amps (May 11, 2015)

Don't know what this guy is... closes up at night, opens during the day beautiful rustic hues it has.

Shot this after my wifey doused it with water... to the naked eye it looked ok, but after the macro shot, we saw the devastation it had on the pollen...

f8 16 image stack 100mm L


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 11, 2015)

Southern Nodding Trillium.


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 11, 2015)

Vasey's Trillium.


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 11, 2015)

Another Vasey's Trillium. What can I say - I'm a trillium freak!


----------



## Ashran (May 18, 2015)

More a close-up that a macro ... but I hope you will like this shot. 




Cruet filled with life by Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr

On 500px too ... as usual ^_^ --> https://500px.com/photo/108959899/cruet-filled-with-life-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## chauncey (Jun 1, 2015)

She loves me/she loves me not...eight foot high, smoke made rose petals and reflection.


----------



## danski0224 (Jun 2, 2015)

I got one, although it may be more of a "closeup" than macro


----------



## danski0224 (Jun 2, 2015)

These are closer to a 1:1 macro, I think 078 is pretty much at 1:1


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 8, 2015)

Wild geranium.


----------



## chauncey (Jun 16, 2015)

Just a couple of orchids...


----------



## panicboy (Jun 16, 2015)

Shot with my 5d (classic) paired with the old non-is/non-usm 100mm macro.

Best watched on a wide gamut screen.


----------



## LSeries (Jun 26, 2015)

Some experiments with Canon 70D + EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM + EF 25 II




Dandelion II by Jussi Lind, on Flickr




Dandelion by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## chauncey (Jun 27, 2015)

Another orchid macro...


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Another orchid macro...



Very artistic, chauncey. Nicely done.


----------



## chauncey (Jun 27, 2015)

Click...you obviously have superior taste in fine art...thanks for kudos.


----------



## chauncey (Jun 30, 2015)

couple more...


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## dpc (May 9, 2016)




----------



## dpc (May 9, 2016)

chauncey said:


> couple more...




Very nice!


----------



## joe_r (May 9, 2016)

Here's one I did this weekend - a little critter got a grain of pollen stuck on its antenna. The flower was fairly small, maybe 3 cm tip to tip, and the insect was about 4 mm long.



Pollen Thief by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## joe_r (May 9, 2016)

And here's an orchid I shot a few months ago at Baltimore's Rawlings Conservatory:



Orchid by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2016)

joe_r said:


> And here's an orchid I shot a few months ago at Baltimore's Rawlings Conservatory:
> 
> 
> 
> Orchid by Joe, on Flickr




Really like the symmetry on this one. Good work!


----------



## joe_r (May 9, 2016)

dpc said:


> Really like the symmetry on this one. Good work!



Thanks!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 14, 2017)

Southern Slender Ladies' Tresses (Spiranthes gracilis). I didn't measure them, but the blossom openings are 2-3mm across.


----------



## varoonprasad (Aug 14, 2017)

Burdock bud.
The red background is a person wearing red t-shirt.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 14, 2017)

varoonprasad said:


> Burdock bud.
> The red background is a person wearing red t-shirt.



The contrast and texture are very pleasing. What size is the burdock bud?


----------



## varoonprasad (Aug 14, 2017)

The bud is little over an inch. 
My photography friend plucked it to be convenient for his shots. The first picture was taken by keeping the dead bud upside down.


----------



## varoonprasad (Aug 14, 2017)

I took this blossom at the onset of spring. Canon 7D mark ii + 100m macro non-L


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Southern Slender Ladies' Tresses (Spiranthes gracilis). I didn't measure them, but the blossom openings are 2-3mm across.



Lovely shot, chrysoberyl.


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice series, varoonprasad. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 14, 2017)

Click said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Slender Ladies' Tresses (Spiranthes gracilis). I didn't measure them, but the blossom openings are 2-3mm across.
> ...



Thanks, Click. I have lately gotten back into macro. This was taken with a 5D IV + Milvus 100mm + 56mm extension tubes.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 14, 2017)

varoonprasad said:


> I took this blossom at the onset of spring. Canon 7D mark ii + 100m macro non-L



Nice; very three-dimensional.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 14, 2017)

I shot some.
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2017)

lion rock said:


> I shot some.
> -r



Beautiful. I especially like the first and second one. Nicely done, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks Click.
I like the first one more. It was a dainty wild flower growing by the side of the neighborhood road.
-r



Click said:


> Beautiful. I especially like the first and second one. Nicely done, lion rock.


----------



## djack41 (Aug 15, 2017)

Nice but beware of distracting backgrounds.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 15, 2017)

I understand.
Thanks.
-r



djack41 said:


> Nice but beware of distracting backgrounds.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 15, 2017)

lion rock said:


> I shot some.
> -r



Very nice. The first is a Deptford Pink? The third one is nicely detailed.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you Chrysoberyl for your comments.
I googles the name you provided. Looks like, indeed, it is "Dianthus Armeria," common name Deptford Pink. Thanks for the pointer.
-r



chrysoberyl said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > I shot some.
> ...


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 22, 2017)

Asiatic Dayflower.


----------



## rpt (Aug 23, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Asiatic Dayflower.


Lovely! It made me smile.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 5, 2018)

I noticed that the crocuses just below the bushes in front of my house are in bloom. So just after 4:00 this afternoon I put the 100mm macro lens on my 6D2 and took some hand-held shots, using the flippy screen to compose them. I think I like this one the best:


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2018)

Nicely done, stevelee.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 6, 2018)

Click said:


> Nicely done, stevelee.



Thanks. I rarely use autofocus with that lens, particularly when shooting a macro distances. I had noticed the flowers right before lunch, but had promised a neighbor that I would take her for a doctor's appointment, so it was almost 4pm before we got back and I finally had a chance to try some pictures. I was about to lose the sunlight on the flowers, and so I felt I didn't have time to set up a tripod and work on things so near the ground and manually focus and control depth of field. I decided to press my luck, and got several shots that were surprisingly good. This one seems to me to have the parts in focus I would have picked had I worked at it. My limited experience with the 6D2 suggests that its autofocus system is excellent.


----------



## Dr.D (Feb 6, 2018)

Like snowflakes, no 2 the same.


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2018)

Dr.D said:


> Like snowflakes, no 2 the same.



Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 7, 2018)

More crocus blooms were open, so I took some more shots:


----------



## stevelee (Feb 7, 2018)

Before I had a real macro lens, I got some cheap extension tubes about five years ago and tried some shots with them. Since they didn't connect the electronics to the lens, shots were wide open. I had a potted chrysanthemum with tiny blooms.


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2018)

Very nice pictures, stevelee.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 7, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, stevelee.



Thanks. I liked the mum picture so much that I had it printed 16" x 20" and framed it. It is sitting on a shelf in my living room.


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2018)

stevelee said:


> Thanks. I liked the mum picture so much that I had it printed 16" x 20" and framed it. It is sitting on a shelf in my living room.



It's a beautiful picture. Well done.


----------



## 7DmkI (Feb 8, 2018)

A couple pics of balloon flower.


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2018)

7DmkI said:


> A couple pics of balloon flower.



Nice. I especially like the first one.


----------



## 7DmkI (Feb 8, 2018)

Click said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > A couple pics of balloon flower.
> ...



Thanks, Click.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 16, 2018)

I shot a few more crocus pictures today. I like the painterly quality of this one, shot at f/2.8:







Also taken at f/2.8 but from farther away (but cropped similarly), this one has more of the flower in focus, but still has some of the same quality:






At f/16 the look is very different:


----------



## stevelee (Feb 16, 2018)

I also noticed the hyacinths are coming up, so I'll be doing more macro flower shots as they come along.


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice pictures, stevelee.


----------



## stevelee (Mar 1, 2018)

Now the hyacinths have bloomed, so here are some shots. Some are hand-held, but since the hyacinths are bigger and the flowers are farther off the ground, I could use a tripod for some of them. As before, the twisting screen of the 6D2 made composing practical. With the tripod, I could use manual focus when desired.






I liked the detail of this one, but since this is cropped from a large picture, and the auto exposure cranked the ISO up to 16,000 to get the shutter speed to 1/100 sec. The noise shows up. If I had known that I was going to crop it that much, I would have done noise reduction in Camera RAW. Of course I can redo the picture easily enough in RAW and apply noise reduction if I ever wanted to do something else with it. I find the noise reduction in Camera RAW to be more effective than any of the methods in Photoshop itself. That may just my ignorance of all the PS features.






Before I set up the tripod, I saw a dandelion near by, so I lowered the camera very close to it. I took this at f/5.0, and probably should have stopped down more, at the risk of too slow a shutter or two high an ISO. As it was, I sharpened the stamens in Photoshop, perhaps too much.


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2018)

The first picture is very nice, stevelee.


----------



## yjchua95 (Mar 7, 2018)

EOS 6D Mark II with a 100mm f/2.8L IS USM macro


----------



## razashaikh (Mar 10, 2018)

yjchua95 said:


> EOS 6D Mark II with a 100mm f/2.8L IS USM macro


Beautiful set!


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2018)

Lovely pictures, yjchua95.


----------



## DSP121 (Mar 22, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Not a macro but an orchid I shot today with the 300 II X1.4 III, 6D
> 
> Jack



Amazing ;D


----------

